# Wanting to leave the NJ/NYC area...need roaddoggggg



## Everymanalion (Dec 20, 2012)

Want to head south, hate the cold, Prefered Texas/New Orleans then Mexico and then further south. I am ready to go ASAP. I am 24, have road experience and not fuckin' crazy(Well, thats crazy) lemme know ASAP, I gotta leave this fuckhole.


----------



## urbanflow (Dec 20, 2012)

when you wanna leave dude? you wanna wait till after new years?


----------



## Everymanalion (Dec 22, 2012)

ASAP but I am down to wait a couple weeks.


----------



## urbanflow (Dec 22, 2012)

Everymanalion said:


> ASAP but I am down to wait a couple weeks.


cool man, im down to bounce for south florida on the second.


----------



## Everymanalion (Dec 22, 2012)

Where are you located? Im in BK


----------



## urbanflow (Dec 23, 2012)

im down in philly, you planning on hitching or hopping?


----------

